

Show HN: TLDRify – URL Shortener for text selections - spektom
http://tldrify.com

======
webwanderings
This seems like a useful service but what about the future? I can see myself
using this more and more, but I wouldn't, because I cannot trust you simply.

------
fcanela
Very interesting service. I dislike adding a bottom (and I'm not going to) but
I appreciate that I could have benefit from this tool more than once.

------
tomw1808
Great service, great execution. Very clear instructions, I should've made such
instructions for the More Like That Bookmarklet, shame on me.

------
mrborgen
Nice!

However, I can't get it to work. It gives me a link which isn't related to the
text I'm choosing.

~~~
spektom
Do you mean the link doesn't lead you to the selected text? This is probably a
bug. Could you please share the link?

------
thinkcontext
uBlock seems to interfere with the bookmarklet dialog box.

Very nice idea execution of the idea. I can easily see this being built up
into a sharing service.

